# Home on the Range



## Glenwhey (Jun 3, 2021)

For years I've held an Independence Day shoot at my place and I've been preparing the range for the one-day event. First off, the range hasn't been mowed this season, so my 61-inch Simplicity zero turn mower got a good workout mowing grass hip deep. I moved the 24-inch, 5/8 steel gonger to 280 yards (that's all I got) and installed a smaller one for short-range shots at 75 yards. A resetting pop-up ballistic steel target set up at 200 yards and others along the hillside.

The only work left is to erect the canopies and benches, but that's next week.

Looking forward to some noise - happy noise and a genuine sense of freedom after hiding from a virus for over a year.

PT members are invited. Directions to Mid-Michigan provided upon request.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Sounds like a fun day, sadly I won't be able to attend.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Me either unfortunately. Sounds like a great time


----------



## Glenwhey (Jun 3, 2021)

Too bad, guys. I'll fire a few shots on your behalf. Hey, YD. Send me one of those fancy single-shots and I'll even send you a picture of how well they shoot. Don't even have to send me any ammo. Or, one of those Sigs. I have a 75-yard 12-inch gonger set up just for pistoleros. No ammo shortage in these parts, either.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Now there is a heck of an offer.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Not many others I’d trust with the POW/MIA 1911. Or one of my #1’s


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

Sounds like fun if I’m not too busy I may swing by with the 22-250 and 223 do you still have the same cell phone number


----------



## Glenwhey (Jun 3, 2021)

Yep. Same number. I'd like to have you attend.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Well, did pokey make it ? Did the bronze points penetrate the gong ? Did Skippy come with pokey ? Did Bullwinkle spill any blood ? Is there video ? Did that huge mortar bring the local law enforcement or fire department? Inquiring minds want to know.
no real excitement in our area except for the neighbor had friends over and apparently one of their guests got a bit to independent and was running around their pool with, what was described to me as his “ladyfinger” Hanging out.


----------



## Glenwhey (Jun 3, 2021)

Dual Cannon Fire - YouTube 
Also, see post on Ammunition.
No Pokey or Skip. The only blood on Bullwinkle was my fault: a ricochet from my 10mm off a swinging hunk of ballistic steel at about 20 feet and back. Apparently, the bullet fragmented and a small piece came back. Good reason for goggles.

No bronze points at the gonger cuz I'd like to keep it for a while longer. I banged it a few times with the .300 Win Mag with the hunting bullets, though. And, quite a few with a Remington 700 BDL in .22-250, Jewell trigger, Leupold 6.5x20. Dang thing came out of the safe after at least a year and no adjustments. Lots of reactive targets in 50-yard increments. I made a new gonger out of a round piece of cast iron that I found. Didn't last long before my pal, Doug, punched out the center at 50 yards with his .44 Blackhawk. Never really gonged much with lesser handguns. Also, lots of spray cans I found in the house I renovated. If they didn't spray with the tip (very old stock), they sprayed with bullets. Very cool reactive target.

The 5-inch mortar was a solitary experience out back - and, I didn't need any witnesses. Had to stay up past dark and lit off a few puny aerial bombs. At precisely10 pm, I lit that thing and it went off in the tube below the surface. It was a mess of sparks blowing from the ground, but that was that. The sheet metal pipe was badly damaged.

On the hot side, but obviously, that's relative. But, we had some breeze at times and that made it tolerable. So did all the fun.

In the cannon video, you can see the recoil of the first blast, as my cannon's pointed end was driven in. Imagine holding onto that thing! The second cannon was Bullwinkle's, and he had a plate installed on the bottom so it wouldn't dig in. You can see the difference. That was Bullwinkle lighting those charges of a quarter pound of Pyrodex. Just hope he found his headphones before the blasts.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Frigging awesome as usual, wish I was there.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Way cool. To bad pokey couldn’t make it. I’m glad Bullwinkle made it through without trying to lose a thumb. 
Growing up a neighbor build an acetylene cannon that they would shoot softballs out of they would go out of sight for a bit. 4th of July was always fun.


----------



## Glenwhey (Jun 3, 2021)

I failed to mention that Bullwinkle's injury was a minor cut to a finger. Nothing serious.
Got to test my .17 WSM at longer ranges and was popping targets at 200 yards with the little 15-grain bullets.
Still gotta clean up the range but it's too hot to do anything outdoors. Of course, I didn't use that excuse for the 4th of July.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Does Bullwinkle have all his fingers and toes ? Just curious


----------



## Glenwhey (Jun 3, 2021)

Just one close call when his thumb got into a disagreement with his crossbow string. Almost good as new. I think he may have lost a few marbles along the way, though.


----------



## Glenwhey (Jun 3, 2021)

Here he is set up to blast something to Toledo with his Ruger .300 Win Mag and some 110-grain rockets. Nice glass I traded to him. Leupold 6.5x20 Vari-X III, 50mm with 1/8 dot reticle







. We don't get to play with some of these guns much, because they're illegal for *deer* in our part of Michigan. Mostly we kill paper or years ago it was woodchucks, coyote and fox. We're not fur guys, but we both have other options and use them. It all depends.


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

Sorry guys I’ve been crazy busy and still am I didn’t make this great time at Glenways was hoping I could get away from working for a few hours and give the Olympic arms umar 22-250 a work out maybe next time looks like it was a great time thank you for sharing


----------



## Glenwhey (Jun 3, 2021)

pokeyjeeper said:


> Sorry guys I’ve been crazy busy and still am I didn’t make this great time at Glenways was hoping I could get away from working for a few hours and give the Olympic arms umar 22-250 a work out maybe next time looks like it was a great time thank you for sharing


You are invited for next year's shoot. Same date, no matter what day it falls on. Same place.


----------

